# Imaginary twin wife.... anyone? Threesome fantasy help or... not.



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I have never really wanted to have a threesome but there have been times in my life where porn has made the idea seem very enticing. 

Me and my wife talked prior to getting married that we would be open to anything, role play or physical, as long as it was between me and her. 

For fun, I asked my wife to pretend she had a clone and tell me what her and her clone would do to me (multiplicity). 

I learned a lot that night and wonder if this is something other couples have tried?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF and I regularly talk through a fantasy while we're having sex, although usually its me talking. She has an incredible imagination, and gets very aroused by this. And it often involves other people or group settings. But we've also put those into practice, although the fantasy talk came first. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I seperated posts because this reply may have too much info, if so, mods please delete this reply (it does have a point though) :

As I was saying, I asked my wife to tell me a story about her and her clone. As she kissed on my neck and whispered in my ear, I HANDled business. Usually during stories we will talk back and forth, and I noticed immediately we both were leaving the imaginary clone tossing salads (doing the dirty work) and completely out of the action. As my wife says, "She (clone) is getting anxious from seeing you so hard, she reaches for your penis and starts to stroke..... " I'd interupt and tell her, "This makes you so jealous huh? " My wife nods and in her story takes the penis away from her clones hand and starts to rides me, all while giving dirty looks to her clone. From there, the clone can do oral, but only after my wife marked her territory with her juices. 

Ok, the horrible gory details are over, but I found it hilarious that even in pretend land our jealousy keeps us from having a threesome. 

Hopefully couples thinking about a threesome or an open marriage understand the downsides. If you have to role play with a CLONE, that's a huge sign. I can't imagine the dirty looks she would have given a fantasy woman that wasn't her clone, let alone real life. Anyway, I am more turned on by the idea my wife wants me all to herself, because the truth is, I am not attracted to other women. I wouldn't let my clone get none either. lol


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

PBear said:


> My GF and I regularly talk through a fantasy while we're having sex, although usually its me talking. She has an incredible imagination, and gets very aroused by this. And it often involves other people or group settings. But we've also put those into practice, although the fantasy talk came first.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Us as well. Once she was riding me telling me a story about a taxi driver watching us. During the story the taxi driver is stroking, I interupt her and say, ride me backwards and talk dirty in his ear while he strokes. She pauses and looks at me like, "Am I allowed to do that? "

So funny, it's just a pretend fantasy story, of course you can think about watching some sweaty taxi driver getting off to us in his back seat. 

In real life, no way, too protective. Strictly an in the moment type comment, but the role play makes me understand my jealousy. I know it wouldn't be for me.


----------

